# Where to buy good quality bettas (HM, CT)?



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wondering where the best places are to buy the fancier type bettas (not veiltails). I'm looking for halfmoons and crowntails in particular. I'd like to make a trip Friday (currently live in Kitchener but have been dying to check out the GTA aquarium stores). If anyone knows of a store that regularly carries these gorgeous fish, or you know of any breeders, please let me know!

Thanks, 
Rebecca


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try Menagerie - but call ahead of time to check what types of betta they have in stock.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Bettas*

Rebecca; If you live in Kitchener contact Betta and beads or Zena fish on the Kwas forum they have alot of bettas or can set you on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you! I will contact them shortly


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

In GTA, try menagerie, NAFB or Frank's.

Farther away I usually refer people to Tropical Fish Room in Brantford.


----------

